# Kind of Early But...Snow Tire Questions.



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

I've kind of got it narrowed down to some. Blizzak LM-25 or WS70, Conti ExtremeWinterContact, or Michelin X-Ice Xi2.

Are any of these a good start?

I'm quattro and will be moving up to the Pitt area, and this being my first "living in winter" experience from FL, I want something good, and I'm very picky about my tires ha.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I hear good things about blizzaks. Combine a good tire with quattro and you'll be fine :beer:


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

I was reading some stuff about Blizzaks being better for deeper snow?

I'm just not sure how much to expect in the Beaver Falls area.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i've heard great things about blizzaks. i run michelin pilot alpin pa3's and have no trouble getting around in the snow.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Not that early. I bought my snow tires a month ago  Mine are similar to Blizzaks.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

crap i need to do this soon, my blizaks were great on my m3...that thing ended up being a tank in the snow


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Alright, well I'm gonna do some looking around and decide soon. I'm not moving til Jan but still better to be ahead of the game.


----------



## rednaxela (Sep 22, 2007)

I have the WS70's and love them.


----------



## SmoothCab (Jul 6, 2003)

I had Hankook iPikes for a long time, loved them!

http://www.discounttiredirect.com/d...n=Winter+iPike+W409&typ=Passenger/Performance


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

Blizzak's are the best winter tire IMO, but they also get pricey depending on size.

I have Falken Eurowinters on my MK4 and they are unbelievable. They don't slip in any condition, have an awesome tread life and are very reasonably priced.

Plus since you have quattro, getting the best winter tire isn't all that necessary.


----------



## tuneko (Sep 7, 2011)

Best winter tires in Finnish winter tire tests has been for many years in a row those Michelin XI2 or Nokian Hakkapeliitta R. Both have also the lowest rolling resistance figures. Those are at their best on real winter so they are designed to be run on very cold climates and icy/snowy roads.


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Yeah I don't think I'll need to go that serious, Pittsburgh doesnt get THAT cold for too long of periods of time.


----------



## vwshauner (May 10, 2011)

If you want to go on the cheap, the best buy I think is the Hankook i-pike, I am one to research and research before i spend the buck. for price, the i-pike won me over on reviews and came through! 60mph controlled drifts in 6in plus of fresh snow in my mk3 tdi is the most fun you will have with winter driving. . And they have a great review on longevity. Of course dont run them in summer but they have been known to last multiple seasons. 

Blizzaks are great too, if you wanna spend a little more I would say they are the way to go. I had a two wheel drive chevy pickup once and got used to "decent tires" in the winter with an empty bed drifting into every corner natually. Got blizzaks on it and stalled it in the snow, amazing grip...


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Thanks. I've been leaning towards the Blizzaks. My friend up in the Seattle area goes in the mountains a lot with his Subie and he loves them as well. I'll definitely not run them for more than the winter, I already have my summer/all season Yoko YK520's on my other set so I'll just swap wheels when it comes time.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

vr6pwns_me said:


> I've kind of got it narrowed down to some. Blizzak LM-25 or WS70, Conti ExtremeWinterContact, or Michelin X-Ice Xi2.
> 
> Are any of these a good start?
> 
> I'm quattro and will be moving up to the Pitt area, and this being my first "living in winter" experience from FL, I want something good, and I'm very picky about my tires ha.


They are all good.

Keep in mind, the Blizzak LM-25 is a performance snow tire, which trades some of the deeper snow & ice performance for dry road holding & higher speed rating. (It doesn't have the multi-cell compound like the WS)


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Ah alright. Well, would the WS be sufficient for road as well, kind of like a happy medium? I have no idea how the winter and snowfall amounts are going to be in the area I'm going to.


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Whats a good 16" tire size for the stock 5 spoke 16's?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

205/55r16


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Alright thanks


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

Ask around about their usual snowfall/ice. If they get's quite a bit of snow, but not much in the way of ice, I'd say the Blizzak WS's are the top of the list. If they get ice storms, though, go with the Michelin's or the Hakkapeliitta's.


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

I ended up getting Conti ExtreWinter Contacts


----------



## Tomppa (Jul 20, 2010)

tuneko said:


> Best winter tires in Finnish winter tire tests has been for many years in a row those Michelin XI2 or Nokian Hakkapeliitta R. Both have also the lowest rolling resistance figures. Those are at their best on real winter so they are designed to be run on very cold climates and icy/snowy roads.


I have to agree with this. I have Bridgestone Noranza 2 on my car. It is very good, but I think the Michelin and Nokian are better.


----------



## rodhot (Jan 4, 2012)

*snow tires*

smart you are, i always run michelin pilot alpin's on my former 01 jetta with a quaife, worked well and god good wear, fine in rain too, everything i read blizzaks may be the best BUT! very short life due to the soft compounds which contributes to traction, with quattro mich should be great, put on dedicated smallest wheel with narrowest tread with for best traction, of course keep similar diameter, called -1 or -2, check tire rack for info


----------

